# Χώρος Υγειονομικής Ταφής Απορριμμάτων (ΧΥΤΑ) = sanitary landfill



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Πάμπολλα τα ανορθόγραφα *απορρίματα στο διαδίκτυο και ανάμεσά τους και αυτό εδώ:







Διόρθωσα όσα βρήκα μέσα στο κείμενο, αλλά τον τίτλο δεν ξέρω να τον αλλάξω (και, όταν θα αλλάξει, θα αλλάξει και ο σύνδεσμος — ή όχι;).

Δίπλα στο «κέντρο επεξεργασίας λημμάτων» (πινακίδα που είχα στην είσοδο του γραφείου μου), τώρα έχουμε όρο και για τα γλωσσικά φόρουμ: χώρος απόθεσης απορημάτων. Ο Αντώνης Φωστιέρης έχει γράψει και ποίημα με τίτλο _Σάκος απορημάτων_. Βέβαια, τα περισσότερα «απορημάτων» στο διαδίκτυο, «απορριμμάτων» θα ήθελαν να είναι κι αυτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

Γενικά συμβουλεύομαι την Wikipedia για πολλά πράγματα. Αλλά η Βικιπαίδεια μού έχει δώσει την εντύπωση ότι είναι χώρος "απορριμμάτων". Λάθη επί λαθών, ανορθογραφίες που πάνε σύννεφο. Τι γίνεται εκεί;


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Τι γίνεται εκεί;


Εκτός που είναι λιγότεροι οι Έλληνες από τους Αγγλοσάξονες, ο μέσος Έλληνας επιστήμονας δουλεύει σκληρά για να επιβιώσει (και το λίγο χρόνο που του περισσεύει τον τρώει στα φόρουμ).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

Εν προκειμένω η Βικιπαιδεία είναι ένα μόνο κερασάκι στην όλη υπόθεση — το λάθος αυτό πέρασε και θρονιάστηκε σε ιστοσελίδες υπουργείων, εκπαιδευτικών ιδρυμάτων, και άλλων έγκυρων δικτυακών τόπων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Μα στα υπουργεία υπάρχει ένας ανορθόγραφος που γράφει και ένας προγραμματιστής που ανεβάζει τη σελίδα. Δεν πρόκειται να αρχίσουμε να τους στέλνουμε επιστολές και ηλεμηνύματα να αλλάξουν κάτι.

Με εκπλήσσουν τα λάθη στη Βικιπαιδεία επειδή και πολλοί τα βλέπουν και όλοι μπορούν να τα διορθώσουν.


----------



## wings (Jul 8, 2008)

Όντως, όλοι μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε τα λάθη στη Βικιπαιδεία, αφού όλοι τα βλέπουμε. Αργούμε να το κάνουμε, όμως. Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. 

Χώρος Υγειονομικής Ταφής Απορριμμάτων


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ. Εσύ και όλες οι Βίκες έχετε και μια παραπάνω ευθύνη.

Ωραία, ο ανορθόγραφος σύνδεσμος πηγαίνει στον ορθογραφημένο τίτλο.

(Κάποια μέρα θα μάθω κι εγώ να διορθώνω τίτλους...)


----------



## wings (Jul 8, 2008)

Υποχρέωσή μας είναι να βάζουμε όλοι ένα χεράκι. Οπότε για τα θέματα αυτά περιττεύουν οι ευχαριστίες. Περιέργως, στο κείμενο η λέξη ήταν σωστά γραμμένη. 

Πώς διορθώνονται οι τίτλοι; Πας και επιλέγεις «Μετακίνηση» από τις δυνατότητες που σου δίνει πάνω από τον τίτλο του άρθρου. Σου ζητάει να βάλεις νέο τίτλο και να εξηγήσεις γιατί το έκανες. Κι εγώ δεν το ήξερα, αλλά το βρήκα νωρίτερα.

Όσο για το σύνδεσμο, αν γράψεις ανορθόγραφα τη λέξη, σε πάει με ανακατεύθυνση στον νέο ορθογραφημένο τίτλο. Δοκίμασέ το.

Υ.Γ.: Ναι, εμείς οι Βίκες ζούμε υπό το βάρος των ευθυνών μας. Το φαιδρόν του θέματος είναι που μας αρέσουν κιόλας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

wings said:


> Περιέργως, στο κείμενο η λέξη ήταν σωστά γραμμένη.


Μέχρι εκεί είχε φτάσει η χάρη μου. Για να διορθώσω και τον τίτλο ήθελε και διάβασμα...


----------



## wings (Jul 9, 2008)

Είπα κι εγώ. Σου είχε ξεφύγει όμως ένα «Ατ-π-ι-κής» ή κάπως έτσι. Ή ίσως το πρόσθεσαν μετά. Όχι ότι πολυφαινόταν, βέβαια. Πάντως, μόνο αυτό το λάθος βρήκα στο κείμενο.


----------



## danae (Jul 9, 2008)

wings said:


> Όντως, όλοι μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε τα λάθη στη Βικιπαιδεία, αφού όλοι τα βλέπουμε. Αργούμε να το κάνουμε, όμως. Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.
> 
> Χώρος Υγειονομικής Ταφής Απορριμμάτων



Εμένα πάλι στο ανορθόγραφο με πάει!


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2008)

danae said:


> Εμένα πάλι στο ανορθόγραφο με πάει!


Ή πρέπει να κάνεις Refresh ή να σβήσεις το cache σου ή έχεις το σύνδρομο του Pigpen.


----------



## wings (Jul 9, 2008)

O Pigpen κάτι σε Χ.Α.Δ.Α. μού θυμίζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2011)

ΧΥΤΥ = Χώρος Υγειονομικής Ταφής Υπολειμμάτων (sanitary residue landfill)


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2013)

*ΧΥΤΑ = Χώρος Υγειονομικής Ταφής Απορριμμάτων*

ΧΥΤΑ = Χώρος Υγειονομικής Ταφής Απορριμμάτων. OK, αλλά ποια είναι η απορία;

Η απορία μου είναι: πού το τονίζουμε; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι λέμε «οι Χυτά», αλλά δεν βάζω δα και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά.

Και με την ευκαιρία να επαναλάβω ότι τα λεξικά δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέτουν την προφορά τού _χύνω_, γιατί μπορούμε να το προφέρουμε σύμφωνα με αυτό που βλέπουμε, αλλά στα ακρωνύμια, με τα ατόνιστα κεφαλαία, πού να ξέρεις πώς τονίζεται μια λέξη αν δεν την έχεις ακούσει; Γι' αυτό μου άρεσε όταν άρχισαν να γράφουν «το Πασόκ» και εγώ συνήθως γράφω «ο Σύριζα» (θα βοηθούσε και τον Ζίζεκ, να μη λέει «Συρίζα»...  ).

Αλλά, σοβαρά, «οι Χυτά» ή «οι Χύτα»;

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χώρος_Υγειονομικής_Ταφής_Απορριμμάτων


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2013)

...
Δεν το έχω πει ούτε το έχω ακούσει αλλιώς από κανέναν, μόνο Χυτά. 
Ωστόσο δεν καίγομαι κιόλας· η καύση γίνεται αλλού, κανονικά.

Αλλά γιατί τα λέμε εδώ αυτά και δεν τα πάμε στον ΧΥΤΑ;

*Χώρος Υγειονομικής Ταφής Απορριμμάτων (ΧΥΤΑ) = sanitary landfill*

Πανξουχυτόνι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2013)

daeman said:


> Πανξουχυτόνι;



Όχι, αλτσχάιμερ.


----------

